# kill me please



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

you guys should tottaly say which character you like cause im bored and need something to talk about (better)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

...Huh?


----------



## capthavoc123 (Aug 3, 2008)

Or you could, you know, just take a nap. That works, too.


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

i cant i need to stay up or my mom will kill me and id be up all night but in other news hows it going??


----------



## GoldenJackal (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, shit. This is serious guys! His candy rush is burning down.

Not trying to be mean but what? XD


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but... What. The. Fuck.


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

GoldenJackal said:


> Oh, shit. This is serious guys! His candy rush is burning down.
> 
> Not trying to be mean but what? XD


it is serious serriuosly bored and im a chick


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

eye_of_skeletor said:


> it is serious serriuosly bored and im a chick


See, she just poked a huge hole through that statement!
[/Family Guy Merman thing...]


----------



## GoldenJackal (Aug 3, 2008)

eye_of_skeletor said:


> it is serious serriuosly bored and im a chick



Oh, my bad. I just looked at your avatar and thought you where a guy.

I go to youtube when I'm bored or adult swim video.


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

hehe well ya of course i did i want to talk not you guys getting pissy not you guys getting glory over just a stupid post


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

but you cant talk about anime and stuff there hehe your right my avatar does look guyish maybe i should change it


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Erm...last I checked, chidori isn't a Naruto character...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't think that your post is stupid... it's spam. AND WHAT IS THIS DOING IN THE DEN?! I COMMANDETH THEE TO REOPEN THE BLACK HOLE SO THIS THREAD HAS THE RIGHT HOME!


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Erm...last I checked, chidori isn't a Naruto character...


sorry your right it just i meant someone eles but you should totally vote


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

if its spam why are you stilll talking huh  cause you like to bitch??


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

eye_of_skeletor said:


> if its spam why are you stilll talking huh  cause you like to bitch??


Yeah I do!


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

well i like you even more know knowing that hehe


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 3, 2008)

Nuke all the bastards.  And go get some sleep.


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you (i love your avatar)


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

Hidan...

Nuff said..

(Yeah, he did that to himself)


----------



## Kano (Aug 3, 2008)

I stopped watching Naruto a LONG time ago O.O


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 3, 2008)

Kano said:


> I stopped watching Naruto a LONG time ago O.O


hehe ya i dont blame you just like i quet watching pokemon


----------



## Mc_Jack (Aug 3, 2008)

i watch it sometimes >_>


----------



## Kano (Aug 3, 2008)

eye_of_skeletor said:


> hehe ya i dont blame you just like i quet watching pokemon


 
I loved the first one or two seasons of Pokemon, after that it just went downhill >.< And Naruto just drags on and on and on and....


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 3, 2008)

okay i'll try to hate you to death
let me know if it is working


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Naruto was ok until the US put a random shitty plot on it all the sudden.


----------



## Loke (Aug 3, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Naruto was ok until the US put a random shitty plot on it all the sudden.


Naruto in English? ack...
Anyways I'm going with Sakura just because shes pretty cool in the second series I think.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, it put some ass-backwards half-plot on after Sasuke left...it's really confusing.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 4, 2008)

Why is "chidori" in a character poll?  It's the name of a _technique._


----------



## Kama (Aug 4, 2008)

Just go pick up a book :]]]]]


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 4, 2008)

Other - > Hinata.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 4, 2008)

man hinata is a wimp
shika is where it's at


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm suprised none of the other Akatsuki has been mentioned... The only reason why I watched the damn series so far..


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 4, 2008)

May flights of angels come and decapitate you where you stand.

You deserve the pain of a thousand stabbity things in your EYES for creating this topic.

Fuckin' weeaboos. Fuckin' Narutards. Fuckin' fuck.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww... I <3 Hinata


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2008)

Naruto sucks. -..-


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 4, 2008)

i dont watch japanease cartoons


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 4, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Naruto was ok until the US put a random shitty plot on it all the sudden.


i know that sucked and everyone knew what was going to happen after that


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Why is "chidori" in a character poll? It's the name of a _technique._


your right i was just putting radom names that sounded like they were in naruto


----------



## eye_of_skeletor (Aug 4, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> May flights of angels come and decapitate you where you stand.
> 
> You deserve the pain of a thousand stabbity things in your EYES for creating this topic.
> 
> Fuckin' weeaboos. Fuckin' Narutards. Fuckin' fuck.


um thanks i guess -.- love i feel the love


----------

